# Harvard aerobatics video



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2005)

One of the treats you can enjoy when visiting the IWM Duxford is the occasional impromptu aerobatic routine... this is the NA Harvard growling its way through loops and rolls above the control tower.... 

Other visits have nearly always resulted in at least one surprise arrival. I recall Sally B flying in (I think this was the very first plane I video'd) and next time it was the ill-fated P38 (sadly the only time I ever saw this spectacular plane aloft). Next time I will perhaps put up the Spitfire trainer of Carolyn Grace.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice 8) I love the sound of the Harvard.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, there is a second part to this which I will post when I have found it... I have so many vid clips and I am not the most organised of people...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2005)

As am I. 
I liked the first one too. Thanks for that.


----------

